# Dringend: Jasper Reports - Zusammenfügen von PDFs ?



## Harry_ (14. Jun 2006)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein ganz dringendes Problem. Ich habe mit Jasper Reports 2 pdfs erzeuget und muss diese nun konkatenieren. Weiß jemand Rat ob und wie das mit Jasper Reports geht ??

Mein Auftraggeber sitzt mir im Nacken und ich komm einfach nicht weiter, wie ich diese 2 pdfs nun zusammenkriege.

Besten Dank und Grüße
Harry


----------



## Guest (15. Jun 2006)

Du must etwas früher ansetzen und zwar bei den JasperPrint Objekten.
Kopiere einfach die Seiten des einen Print-Objekts in das andere.
Wenn du unterschiedliche Fonts verwendest, musst du diese ebenfalls
kopieren.
	
	
	
	





```
JasperPrint jpA = ...;
JasperPrint jpB = ...;

Iterator iterator = jpB.getPages().iterator();
while(iterator.hasNext())
  jpA.addPage((JRPrintPage)iterator.next());
...
JasperPrintManager.printReportToPdf(jpA);
```
und dann erst PDF daraus erzeugen.

Gruß,
semi


----------



## DP (6. Mrz 2007)

das sieht ja schon ganz nett aus... wie sieht es bei jasperreports 0.53 aus, wenn in einer schleife 


```
JasperReport jr = (JasperReport) JRLoader.loadObject((jasper_file));
jasperPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(jr, null, new JRTestDataSource(ob));
```

der jasperprint mit unterschiedlichen jasper-files generiert wird?!

da funktioniert o.g. methode nicht :roll: 

jemand ne idee?!

danke


----------



## robertpic71 (6. Mrz 2007)

Bei den JasperReports kann ich nicht helfen, falls du es dort nicht hinbekommst, geht es auch recht einfach per itext. 

com.lowagie.tools.concat_pdf

concat_pdf.main("QuellFile1.PDF", "QuellFile2.PDF", "ZielFile.PDF");


>> iText <<


----------



## DP (7. Mrz 2007)

hmm.. danke, habe ich mal implementiert. aber ab 50 seiten dreht sich das teil nicht mehr... 

muss ich weitersuchen oder auf jasperreports 1.5x upgraden, da geht das recht fix, aber dann muss ich ne riesen baustelle aufreissen... 

sonst noch jemand einen rat?!

danke


----------

